# Your current playlist



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

*Beethoven Sonatas Nos. 3, 4 and 7* Sviatoslav Richter in concert
*Schumann & Kabalevsky Cello Concertos* Daniil Shafran
*Wagner for Band* Grimethorpe Colliery Band
*Schuman Symphony 6 & Piston Symphony 4* Ormanday/Philadelphia Orchestra
*William Wordsworth Symphony No. 5* BBC Scottish Orch & Stewart Robertson
*Webern Passacaglia & 12 tone orchestal music* Karajan & Berlin Philharmonic
Homemade collection: *Martinu Double Concerto/Hindemith Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Bassoon, Harp & Orch./Anders Eliasson Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never have a playlist and don't know what I might listen to next; I'll make that decision when I feel like hearing some music. Surprise is always in the air.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Same here ^ ^ ^. I don't make playlists. In the last couple of days I was inspired by a couple of threads on TC to listen to works I hadn't heard lately and some I might never have heard, including Mendelssohn string quartets and Dvorak tone poems. I've also been listening to chansons by Dufay and live performances of songs by Porcupine Tree. Pretty random.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Like some have said, I listen on a whim, randomly or reactively to something I've seen on the forum or somewhere else.

However, sometimes I will make a list of a number of works that I want to get through over the next day or so. The reason could be that I am familiarising myself with a composer or genre etc; catching up with some works that I've not listened to in a while; preparing for an upcoming concert; responding to a recommendation; or simply trying to get a little order and balance into my listening rather than letting it wander all over the place for too long.

My current playlist for the coming week is as follows:

*RVW* - A Sea Symphony, for an up and coming concert this month on 16th
*Michael* *Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time, for a concert on 26th November
*Bruckner* 9 - Got a ticket for 30th November, LPO & Robin Ticciati
*Howells* - Hymnus Paradisi, I want to get to know this work better
*Stanford* - Irish Rhapsody No. 4, love this work and listen to it regulary
*Cherubini* - String Quartet no. 1, this week's weekly quartet
*Dvorak* - All Overtures and Tone Poems, currently on a Dvorak orchestral binge
*Berlioz* - Overtures, because I like listening to them often!
*Bartok* - String Quartet No. 6, last week's weekly quartet choice caused me to listen to all 6 a few times over and I'm currently finding 6 very absorbing


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I usually don't plan these things out. Sometimes if I want to listen to _Tristan und Isolde_ or something I'll need to pick a day where I'm free for a long amount of time, and I need to plan even further in advance for a _Ring_ cycle on the occasions where I listen to it on four consecutive days. I also go through pieces more in depth, such as getting familiar with Mahler's Ninth, his Sevenths, the four Brahms symphonies, or pieces which I know I'm going to soon see live in performance. It's a process that can take a while but for those works I've tried to go through the discography and pick out the recordings which seem prospective, interesting, or important to me and listen to another recording once a day. Opera comes and goes in waves for me (particularly Wagner, though the waves can last for months of near-constant Wagner to months of no Wagner at all). Also in one day's sitting, I might try to stick to a theme, or more often try contrasting music. But none of this really constitutes a "playlist."


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I have created several imaginary concert programs before (ones that are usually centered on a theme like the sea or a season). Around Halloween and Christmas I create a playlist, but, honestly, I'm someone who just plays music on a whim without any kind of special thought, although there are occasions where I'll want to hear something I haven't heard in a long time or I simply want to hear something that is new to me.


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

When exploring new music, which I've been doing a lot lately thanks to Spotify, I typically listen to four new works in sequence, alternating between orchestral and chamber, night after night until I get familiar with them (usually takes several listens). 

My current playlist: Weinberg Symphony 12, Villa-Lobos String Quartet 6, Myaskovsky Symphony 9, Schoenberg String Quartet 3

Next playlist: Enescu Piano Quartet 2, Suk Symphony 1, Magnard Violin Sonata Op 13, Hindemith Symphony in B-Flat

Then: Reger String Quartet 2, Rawsthorne Symphony 1, Gade String Quartet in D, Dohnanyi Symphony 1


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Started with Couperin Pavel Kolesnikov
Haydn Marriner'
Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 3- Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz
Milestones- Miles Davis-
Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons-Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)
Rabaud: Symphony No. 2- Orchestre Philharmonique de Sofia, Nicolas Couton
Verdi Heroines Angela Gheorghiu (soprano)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Terrapin said:


> When exploring new music, which I've been doing a lot lately thanks to Spotify, I typically listen to four new works in sequence, alternating between orchestral and chamber, night after night until I get familiar with them (usually takes several listens).
> 
> My current playlist: Weinberg Symphony 12, Villa-Lobos String Quartet 6, *Myaskovsky Symphony 9*, Schoenberg String Quartet 3
> 
> ...


If you can, don't listen to the Svetlanov — glacial tempo in the first movement — listen to Downes with the BBC Phil instead. (My favorite early Myaskovsky symphony)


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> If you can, don't listen to the Svetlanov — glacial tempo in the first movement — listen to Downes with the BBC Phil instead. (My favorite early Myaskovsky symphony)


OK, I'll give Downes a try. I've been listening to Myaskovsky symphonies (and quartets) in numerical order and have enjoyed all of them so far.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as another that does not have a playlist.

I may get the urge to listen to a particular piece, but after that, I am never exactly sure. Something about the piece I just listened to, may give me an idea of something to listen to next. Which may lead to something else.

And this crosses genres, not just within classical.

I can give you a list of what I listened to yesterday evening. But it certainly wasn't a planned playlist.

Started with Elliott Carter - Violin Concerto.
Which peaked my interest in more music for violin, so next up was, Magnus Lindberg, Violin concerto No. 2.
Which lead me to Mahavishnu Orchestra, for some extremely intense jazz-fusion, with prominent violin.
Which lead me to end my listening session with Belgian avant-prog band, Aranis. Which has a violinist and a viola player.

So, I had no idea that the violin on my first choice of the night, would lead me to listen to more music that also has plenty of violin. 

If I started the night with Carter's flute concerto, the rest of mu choices for the night would have been completely different.


----------

